# OdinMaker for Galaxy S2?



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

Is there a program similar to OdinMaker out there that would let me make backups of my stock image on Alltel's SCH-R760 to use if I messed up or my phone decided to shit the bed and I needed to revert back to stock?

I've found a 'Stock Image' but it has no settings programmed into it at all, so I'm a bit weary.

Thanks in advance,
-Andrew

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------

